

Moose for ruby programmers (video, 18mins) - akkartik
http://vimeo.com/4627327

======
akkartik
via [http://www.bofh.org.uk/2010/03/10/falling-out-of-love-
with-a...](http://www.bofh.org.uk/2010/03/10/falling-out-of-love-with-a-
language)

